# Heidi's twin doelings



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Heidi had twin girls on Tuesday afternoon. She had a long labor, and the birth was difficult for her, but she seems to be doing okay now. Her little doelings so tiny and cute! The little buckskin is so much littler than her sister. Here are a few pictures. 

Oh, and this brings our baby count so far to 5 - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue: 
One more doe to go, and she's due next week. I hope she keeps up the pink trend! :thumb:

Pholia Farm LS Blue Aurora









Pholia Farm LS Skye









Aurora and Skye


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

adorable! Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Beautiful babies you got there :clap: I have that same pink trend at my house :leap: :leap: 4 girls and 1 boy with 2 more does to go, I think :scratch:


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Awww they are so cute :greengrin: Grats :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable....


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Look at those colors!
Love the names too!
Congrats!


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So sweet  Congratulations!!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

They are lovely! and the coloring on that one is mindblowing!
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

SO PRETTY! Congratulations, and I am glad everything turned out okay! :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Sooooooo adorable!!! Congratulations! :leap: :leap: :leap: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh so cute! Congrats and so glad everyone pulled through ok!


----------

